#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Sub-heading stuck at same heading number

## Hallet

Hello experts,

I have this document where I implemented the heading styles, but as I go into the 4th tier of the headings, namely "1.1.1.1", it gets stuck at 1.1.1.1, and won't increment itself. And when I do try to make some modifications, it messes up my previous tiers...
Here I provided the actual document I am working on, please take a look at it.
NA_502-DS v0.1 draft2.doc

Thank you in advance!


Hallet

----------


## macropod

If you check your level 4's numbering, you'll find that the 1.1.1.1 has been typed in, instead of using the appropriate 'include level number from' and 'Number Style for this level' fields, which need to be inserted in order, with period separators. To make the changes, select any Heading 1 Style paragraph, then, using the numbering dialogue box, click on the '4' in the 'Click level to modify' box.

----------

